# White wheel nightmare..



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

Greetings!! 

I'm intending to do a deep clean and detail of my wife's Fabia vRS before she gets a valuation prior to it's trade in.

The alloys are white and have ingrained brake dust and general crud. I've tried Tardis to clean the crap off, along with Billberry Wheel cleaner and Wheel Woolies, but I'm looking for a better result.

I don't want to take the alloys off, as my drive is on a slope. What would folks recommend to get a nice clean set of wheels?

Cheers in advance.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Fallout remover well worth a go, then prob clay but could be a bit awkward if not removing wheels, post up some pictures might help.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Have you got a iron and fallout remover to try? Something like iron x or iron out? 

Sutty


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Autosmart - tardis?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

packard said:


> Autosmart - tardis?


OP says he's already tried tardis :thumb:

OP I'd look at wonder wheels alloy wheel cleaner which I know gets mixed reviews but as a one off clean you should be fine. I've used it in the past on various alloys with no lasting damage :thumb:


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

I would us a clay bar. 

If she's trading it in I doubt it's going to make that much of a difference to the price tbh. Especially if you're trading in to a main dealer


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Citygo said:


> I would us a clay bar.
> 
> If she's trading it in I doubt it's going to make that much of a difference to the price tbh. Especially if you're trading in to a main dealer


as above - a dealer wont give a dam about the wheels. sad but true.

if you was going to try and sell it private then id put some effort in but not to trade to a stealer


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Not sure why you are using Tardis? It's for Tar removal. Clearly, this isn't tar.

Now I'd never, ever recommended using this unless:

A) you had a horribly filthy set of wheel that had never been cleaned or,
B) you were trading in a car.....

Given B is an option, consider using an acid based wheel cleaner. If you have access to some, brick acid should clean these up.

As said, it's not something I'd recommend unless in a pickle.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Definitely sounds like the brake dust has just baked onto the wheels over a long period of time. As Ben says, get some strong acid to sort that. As far as wheel cleaners are concerned, try Autosmart Smart Wheels or Treble x, also Malco Brake Off I hear is good. 

Tar remover removes tar. The black deposit on wheel faces is more than likely going to be brake dust or iron fallout. 

Hope you get sorted. I probably wouldn't put too much effort in, as the dealer will simply start by offering you bottom book price, usually without even looking at it. If you're intent on selling privately then definitely put some effort into cleaning it up. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

I bought a Nissan Almera that had really bad baked on brake dust on the silver alloys so i used Swarfega Oil Patch Remover (its used for driveways but its a great 1st stage degreaser). Then i used rubbing compound from Halfords, that comes in a yellow tube and then finish off with poilsh and wax. They took a bit of time but worked great. As your selling it you only need to concentrate on the parts of the alloys you can see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Just use a acid based wheel cleaner. Why on earth make life difficult. 

Get down to Halfords and get yourself some wonder wheels or AutoGlym wheel cleaner with the orange label. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

Dont use brick acid its will only attack lime based deposits it wont work on wheels


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for the replies so far folks. Iron X or Auto Glym stuff it is then


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Iron X AND acid wheel cleaner, both work very differently.


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

I'll get a respirator!!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Wash monster said:


> Dont use brick acid its will only attack lime based deposits it wont work on wheels


Sorry wrong! it does kick the crap out of the burnt on brake crud....works well enough for the kosovan car wash gangs


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Brick acid is often hydrochloric which is plenty strong enough for this


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

And is precisely why I only recommended it in isolation.

I know of its abilities due to having a mate who was a builder living next door. Ita not something you would want to use often at all. As I said, once on a very very dirty set of wheels or if you are trading in etc. Its properly harsh, but does do a good job on wheels, wen used sparingly and in isolation.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Absolutely, should have been clearer that my post was in response to the claim it would only work on limescale.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

steelghost said:


> Absolutely, should have been clearer that my post was in response to the claim it would only work on limescale.


I know bud....i knew exactly what you meant!


----------



## padhinbed (Sep 2, 2016)

If your defo trading it in, i would _almost_ consider taking it to the local european car wash and having just the wheels cleaned.


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

If it's going to be done, I'll do it properly. Personal pride won't let me do it any other way.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Fair point, but doing it *properly* would involve taking the wheels off...

That said, to do an on-car deep clean I would use a 50% dilution of Auto Glanz' Alkalloy and a detailing brush to do the faces, then a Speed brush to do the barrels. Microfibre wheel mitt to get behind the spokes. Then rinse, apply fallout remover, agitate with the detailing brush, repeat if needed. Spot treat any tar with appropriate solvent.


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Get it valued before and after you clean the wheels. Guarantee you'll spend more money and time cleaning than it's worth


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Citygo said:


> Get it valued before and after you clean the wheels. Guarantee you'll spend more money and time cleaning than it's worth


Yep that's the truth.

OP just "lash and dash" seriously don't do any big job on them just make me presentable, anymore is just a waste of your time and products

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I feel your pain , my mums Fabia VRS has white wheels , i really hate them , i use Envy's Iron awe followed by their wheel cleaner , revolution i think its called, if they are bad it can take a couple of goes and even claying


----------

